# Merged: Where is Dabullz?/In Defense of DaBullz



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Where is Dabullz*

I thoroughly enjoy watching the games and reading his play by play. he is the best play by play guy in the Bulls universe. now where the heck is he?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

he just posted in the game thread... he's here


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> he just posted in the game thread... he's here


whew :drool:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

under his name it says banned member ...what happened?


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't know either what happened, and I am a moderator in this forum. There is nothing in his last few posts that is out of of the ordinary.

There have been a number of posts pulled out of the Carson's Ribs sticky above (without any explanation), as well, so I am not quite sure what is going on.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I heard he murdered MJG and ate his Carson ribs




Really, he is the heart (And the rest of us, the soul) of this message board, especially when it comes down to doing the play by play. Maybe DaBullz asked Johnny Red Kerr type of money to keep it doing it, and the board authorities didnt like it.

:joke:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> I heard he murdered MJG and ate his Carson ribs


lol.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Free DaBullz!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Dabullz resigned as moderator of this forum. I dont know the reasons. But he was someone I enjoyed talking to and he is a class guy. he will be missed big time. Best of luck to you dabullz going forward, if you read this.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I wish TBF could let us know what happened--I feel like DaBullz was a core member of this community.

Peace


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I also thought DaBullz was a valuable contributor. If nothing else, he probably drank the least of the Bulls Kool Aid and offered honest, straightforward assessments of the team, even if I sometimes wanted to believe that they were better than he thought.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

he was a franchise poster. there are alot of great posters in the realm of the Bulls Message Boards. but he was easy top 10 and likely top 5. He will be messed greatly. Like i said before, i enjoyed nothing more then watching Bulls games, turning off the sound, and reading his play by play


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> he was a franchise poster. there are alot of great posters in the realm of the Bulls Message Boards. but he was easy top 10 and likely top 5. He will be messed greatly. Like i said before, i enjoyed nothing more then watching Bulls games, turning off the sound, and reading his play by play


What, you mean Wayne Larrivee or Tom Dore w/Red wasn't as insightful?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is for real?

I hope not.

Bring back Dabullz.

Please?

I think he's easily the most valuable person on this board, if for nothing else than his play by play.

Please recondsider. Whatever he did, let's forgive and forget. 

Let's all drink zima and sing "we are the world".


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> I wish TBF could let us know what happened--I feel like DaBullz was a core member of this community.
> 
> Peace


Given the great contributions DaBullz makes to this message board (and I am still not willing to use the past tense), I would suspect that the administrators will let us know what happened at some point. But give them some time. Many of them are not around today, and for something as important as this, it really should be some sort of joint statement - not just something that TBF posts.

The admins are good people as is DaBullz. None of us know completely what happened here, so I am trying to hold off on making any judgments about this.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This is for real?
> 
> I hope not.
> ...


perhaps he didnt do anything. for instance, i left realgm because some ******* wouldnt shut the **** up and essentially wasted my time. perhaps he had an issue like that here. but he did email me to tell me he was removing himself as moderator. whatever his reasons are, he has my respect.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Who is going to volunteer for the play by play now


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Who is going to volunteer for the play by play now




:idea:















Eddy Curry will do it from the bench.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Not Curry but maybe Pippen can do it for us


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

My vote is for Erob--he is the one familiar with the latest technology.

NC, just wanted to make it clear that I am not alleging conspiracy. These boards are great fun, but we must admit in some senses, a waste of time. I can think of a 1000 reasons why someone would want to take a lesser role.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah E-Rob should devote all his time to bbb.net and get in the HALL OFF FAME on the site because we all know he wont be in the NBA HALL OF FAME


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Guys,

I don't know or understand the full story situation yet. I'll be forthcoming when I do.

Unfortunately, I've got one more final to study for, so I don't have time to figure everything out right now. Please keep in mind that fact though.... sometimes there are mistakes, misunderstandings, and disagreements that arise that not everyone "running" the site knows about because (contrary to popular belief ) we don't spend all our time here. If that makes us seem disorganized, well, sometimes it's the truth. Additionally, it means that sometimes a given individual has to make a decision by himself because there's not the time or the other people around to make it with. Typically we make the best decisions we can based on the info we have, and I'm sure that's the case here. I don't know the rationale of what's going on, but I'm sure it wasn't done with any bad intent. 

We'll get it figured out and give an explanation.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Guys,
> 
> I don't know or understand the full story situation yet. I'll be forthcoming when I do.
> ...


based on my conversation with dabullz, it sounded like he had some big fish to fry at work and needed to spend some more time there right now in his life. and that is great. but why he is listed as banned, or some of his posts being deleted, i dont know. What I will say is that when i started posting here a couple of months ago, he as well as all the moderators made the transistion easily. i like talking hoops. and this is a good site to do it. he was instrumental in that. he will be missed


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Ditto to everything everyone is saying, esp. the mods and comm mods.

Please be patient while we figure this out. Most of us (if not all of us) agree that DaBullz is a first-class poster. The issues with his mod status may not ever be disclosed; the issues with his posting status remain unknown. As NCBulls said, it's been frustrating because not very many people high up are around, so most of us are without answers too.

I've got a final tomorrow too, but we'll figure out what's happened soon enough. Until then, in the even that it's all a big mistake, perhaps we can keep speculation low? Thanks.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK. Here is the situation.

DaBullz had criticisms about the rules for our Carson's Ribs contest.

There is nothing wrong with that. We encourage input, especially from our staff. we have the means to have constructive conversation with the staff privately.

However, DaBullz went on somewhat of a rampage here on the Bulls forum, talking about the ways he could and would manipulate the contest if the rules were not changed to his satisfaction.

TBF asked him to stop with his inflammatory public posts and to take the discussion to private, such as PM. DaBullz refused to do so.

I came to the table fairly late, but in my opinion, after reviewing all that was said and DaBullz insisting to keep this a public debate, I could not allow him to continue to potentially interfere with our relationship with one of our best sponsors. I also felt, given the fact that DaBullz is stubborn and has quite a temper, I did not trust him to continue posting here. Thisd opinion has been confirmed, since his reaction has been to re-register in order to make taunting posts -- much as several famous "problem" posters have in the past.

I feared that if left unchecked he would further escalate the situation and potentially ruin our reputation with our sponsor. TBF even suggested we halt the contest altogether rather than risk ticking off Carson's. That suggestion was, to me, the last straw, and if the situation was choosing between a mod and a sponsor, the choice was not going to be in favor of the mod.

I am very sorry it came to this. DaBullz has been a favorite of a lot of us, myself included. He worked hard and was enthusiastic with his suggestions, good and bad. The public display associated with this one simply went too far.

This is all fairly fresh and the smoke and rubble is not fully cleared, but that is the situation as it stands tonight.

I can only say once again the actions I took (and yes, it was me who pulled the trigger and banned him but by the time I did this, he had already "quit') make me feel bad. DaBullz has been a good friend to me and to the rest of this Bullz board. He is one of the best and smartest posters we have had. His game thread play by play is legend.

But what can I do? I can't let a poster, mod or not, interfere with our relationship with a sponsor. If this topic had gone private, we would not be in this situation. But that didn't happen and action was needed.

Sorry.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Too bad that he left over a contest....Oh well....The rest of the Bulls board will just have to work extra hard in the game threads.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

One way or the other, we'll get by. But this may not be the end. There are still ongoing discussions behind the scenes and the final outcome remains unclear.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Discussions about what???


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> OK. Here is the situation.
> Sorry.


This is why I love being associated with this site on several levels.

1. We (the staff) don't put ourselves ahead of the team (the site). In any situation in life, there are going to be decisions made by the people you work/live/associate with that you don't agree with. The bottom line is how you deal with it. It's one thing to dissent from a decision. In fact, debate is the way good decisions are often made. But once a decision has been made, folks need to recognize that we're all on one team, and at some point continued dissent crosses the line into hurting the common goal. When that happens, the rest of the group has to make a hard decision.

2. We try to be as honest and up front as possible. Not many folks would feel the need or take the time to explain this kind of situation. I think that's really to TB#1's credit.

Anyway, that's my $.02. It's a bad situation all around, and we're going to have to work hard to make up for DaBullz loss. On the other hand, if he stayed, it would require hard work to make up for his presence. Either way, it's a bad situation, but we will continue to try and make this the best board around.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It sucks that you were put in position where you had to take the action you took. But it seems justifiable. Hopefully cooler heads will prevail and fences can be mended and Dabullz will be able to make a return in the future.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> It sucks that you were put in position where you had to take the action you took. But it seems justifiable. Hopefully cooler heads will prevail and fences can be mended and Dabullz will be able to make a return in the future.


I'll give an amen to that. Everybody is doing their part to keep this a platform for good discussion. I just wanted to openly give props to the moderators--you do a great job in an often hard situation. I love Dabullz and his work and hope this can be worked out amicably...before Tuesday's game, perhaps .


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The right decision was made....They had to choose between a sponsor and a mod and the sponsor is keeping this site up more than DaBullz. Still its a shame that he is gone.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BTW: It was pointed out to me that user: dabullz2004, who came off a suspension today and posted "I'M BACK" over and over and over is actually not an alter-ego of DaBullz. Just a weird coincidence.

It was a rather immature thing to do and I am glad it wasn't what DaBullz did. He is (overall) a mature guy and is above such petty nonsense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> BTW: It was pointed out to me that user: dabullz2004, who came off a suspension today and posted "I'M BACK" over and over and over is actually not an alter-ego of DaBullz. Just a weird coincidence.
> 
> It was a rather immature thing to do and I am glad it wasn't what DaBullz did. He is (overall) a mature guy and is above such petty nonsense.


Yeah, that's not him at all. Just some little kid or someone's kid brother on the site or some nonsense.

Just if you need a voucher.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

if it was the real DaBullz it would be DaBullz2004 not dabullz2004


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

who the heck knows. But Dabullz is a smart guy and he will be missed. I hope cooler heads prevail and this can be resolved. the mods are good people, tomboer is a good guy, dabullz is a great guy, i tend to find that smart people tend to work things out.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> OK. Here is the situation.
> 
> DaBullz had criticisms about the rules for our Carson's Ribs contest.
> ...


 

Wow. Never saw that side of him before.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

When family fights, no one wins. Like others have said, hopefully cooler heads will prevail. As a former Mod and CommMod, I can testify that the Admins are first class guys and great to work with. I can also testify that DaBullz is the cream of the crop for Mods here at BB.net.

Thanks for the recap TB#1, keep us posted.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't know the guy personally, but I do know that DaBullz is both a quality and frequent poster. Because of that, it will be weird not having him around. I don't know the details of what happened, but regardless, I find it hard to believe he won't be back sometime soon.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow... quite a bizarre situation.

TB#1, it really sucks that you were put in such a predicament. But it sounds like you handled everything very responsibly. Not that someone like you needs the approval of someone like me... but I'll give it anyway. 

DaBullz will definitely be missed. Anyone can feel free to copy my sig if they wish to pay homage to the Legend that is DaBullz.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> When family fights, no one wins.


Thanks for the works of support folks, but this about sums it up.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn, all of this over some freaking ribs? I don't even eat ribs.

DaBullz was DaBest play-by-play any guy without regional WGN or League Pass could ever ask for. Thanks.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hmmmm.... Sadam is captured, and all the sudden DaBullz disappears. I'm not a conspiracy a theorist but the timing is quite unsual. Maybe, just maybe, Sadam passed him time in the hole doing on-line play-by-play.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Hmmmm.... Sadam is captured, and all the sudden DaBullz disappears. I'm not a conspiracy a theorist but the timing is quite unsual. Maybe, just maybe, Sadam passed him time in the hole doing on-line play-by-play.


:laugh: :laugh: 

I loved DaBullz's play by play stuff and his commentary on the players. Hope he comes back.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Hmmmm.... Sadam is captured, and all the sudden DaBullz disappears. I'm not a conspiracy a theorist but the timing is quite unsual. Maybe, just maybe, Sadam passed him time in the hole doing on-line play-by-play.


DAMN YOU CCCP!!!! I almost wrote the exact same thing, but I wasn't sure how it would go over. Congrats on having bigger comic balls than me.

But yeah. Great minds think alike and all of that jazz.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

freaking ribs...

god damn it....

DaBullz was a good poster, even though I still won't ever accept the fact that "Pippen was our PG throughout the dynasty years" like he would always tell me....

good luck dabullz


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Shalom !

I'm releasing 14 white doves into the heavens tonight and cooking kidney stew for the purposes of a ceremonial dinner I dedicate to my main men, DaBullz, Tombo and TBF 

I plan on burning some incense when sacrificing the neighbour's cat to appease the Gods of ill will 

I might even bang a tamborine and smear myself in cod liver oil whilst performing a pagan dance ritual to ward off the Gods of Pride

All this ... to take one for the team to put the team back together 

I was once a sage of rage .... in my youth

But Yahweh is now the God of my salvation for yay I am now a Priest of Peace

I bat for Jesus... Mohammed and Buddah too

The beast has been released but we now must Increase the Peace!


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I hope the situation resolves itself. DaBullz is a great poster, and his perspective on all things Bulls only adds to this great board.

Hopefully he will be back.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*In the defense of DaBullz!*

I don’t know him personally. I don’t know how he looks. I don’t know is he good or bad person but I do know one thing: he is the best poster here! DaBullz has a great basketball vision and knowledge. Some of his posts are legend. Sacrificing DaBullz in the name of the “ribs” isn’t just fair. If we care more about the money, why don’t just quit right now? We cannot “kill” one of the best posters because of the sponsor. How about “freedom of the speech”? How about some “democracy”? I guess it is utopia here in the USA. Money is the most important thing...I’m disappointed. I was always looking at the Basketballboards forum as one the best forums on the net! Now I know I was wrong…but sponsors and their money is always wright! DaBullz you are the man!

NCBF: I have spent several hours both yesterday and today trying to get this situation resolved, so please, please, please don't get upset with me editing this part out. Right now, I probably am DaBullz's biggest spokesman, and this just doesn't help.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

No. It wasn't Carson's fault that this happened.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I doubt you know the whole story. (I know I don't and it's none of my business).

Personally, I found/find DaBullz to be pompus and arrogant. Heaven forbid you should call him on his views because he's the master of manipulating stats to serve his own end. He's a damn fine poster and I will miss his prescence here if it all comes to that. The guy was spot-on with some of his observations and way off on others. Call him on his off observations and you'd think you were calling the Pope a whore. It's human nature to be wrong some of the time, but not DaBullz. 

Whatever the true situation, I hope it gets resolved amicably between the parties involved. For what it's worth, if you're reading this DaBullz, you will be missed if it comes to that. We don't see eye-to-eye on many things but I do respect your views. Fastest fingers this side of the Pecos.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Say it ain't so! This board is active because of posters like Dabullz, not because we need the ribs. 

I don't buy the whole Dabullz has to concentrate more on work than Bulls basketball, B freekin S. DaBullz might need to allocate time for other things but I doubt his Bull's addiction will let him. 

I sure hope this situation isn't about the sponsors, man then game really about the money, even on fan board amongst fans


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

While i agree that Dabullz did alot for the site and community, i think it was bad form to criticize a free contest thats done out of generosity of supporting Bulls discussion. I'm not sure what he criticized or how out of line it was, but i just cant fault the sponsor in this like some of you are. I know if i ran a free promotion like that for a website, i'd hope you guys would be thankful :sour:


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I doubt you know the whole story.


I don’t know the whole “story”. But I know that without DaBullz “our” board is like the car without the engine. Maybe the “diesel” was not perfect but we were driving forward. The bottom line is: DaBullz knows basketball very well! It is a big loss to our forum…


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Bleh, this reminds me of when a rapper dies, hes suddenly the greatest rapper of all time.

Heres what i stated in the other thread that a mod i guess locked...

I disagreed with Dabullz alot, and i dont remember Dabullz as the greatest poster here, other than his play by play, i thought Dabullz lead the overeactors that overeacted after every game about how the sky was falling or how great a particular player was. The same ones who are constantly whistling a different tune after every game  With that said, i think Dabullz was a good mod if not great because he was very active and contributed more than the average mod. 

As far as the ribbs go, i dont ever expect to win them but i think its very generous of Carson's to sponsor such a contest. I dont know how anyone can criticize them for being generous :uhoh:


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I merged the two DaBullz threads together, since there a lot of posts "in defense of DaBullz" in the "Where is DaBullz?" thread. I know that this whole situation has upset a number of people, but I am still hopeful that there might be a peaceful resolution.

The admins here are supporting this site with a lot of their own money, so it is very, very understandable that they might be extra sensitive about their sponsors. Please realize that the admins are people too, just like the rest of us, and they don't have an unlimited amount of time and money to give to this site.

In fact, if we could just increase the number of supporting members, this wouldn't have to be an issue. Many of you can't afford a supporting membership and that is perfectly fine. This site is for you just as much as it is for anyone else.

But for those of you who can afford the supporting membership, could you find a way to help these admins out - to keep them from being bled dry and having to be hypersensitive about getting sponsors? 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=7


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: In the defense of DaBullz!*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> INCBF: I have spent several hours both yesterday and today trying to get this situation resolved, so please, please, please don't get upset with me editing this part out. Right now, I probably am DaBullz's biggest spokesman, and this just doesn't help.


I’m not upset with you NCBullsFan. I’m upset with the corporate America. Anyway I will “shut up” now and I will keep my eye on the whole situation. You have my trust NCBullsFan.

Ps. DaBullz is innocent!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Guys... please, we're working the situation


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Guys... please, we're working the situation


sorry.... but love is not about who you live with... It's about who you can't live without... and I think I speak for all when I say we can't live with out DaBullz....


lol :grinning:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> I merged the two DaBullz threads together, since there a lot of posts "in defense of DaBullz" in the "Where is DaBullz?" thread. I know that this whole situation has upset a number of people, but I am still hopeful that there might be a peaceful resolution.
> 
> The admins here are supporting this site with a lot of their own money, so it is very, very understandable that they might be extra sensitive about their sponsors. Please realize that the admins are people too, just like the rest of us, and they don't have an unlimited amount of time and money to give to this site.
> ...


I understand the position of the mods/admins here. I am aware you guys are carryinig on a business, and I understand the need to keep your sponsors. 

But I also hope that DaBullz will peacefully return to the boards at some point.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand the position of the mods/admins here. I am aware you guys are carryinig on a business, and I understand the need to keep your sponsors.
> ...


It's not a business unless you make money or see money coming to you in the future. The admin pour in money for 2 years now? With no return, and I doubt they plan to get their credit line ready to buy a RR or Bentley due to the site, so it's not a business. I think and it's understandable that they are trying to minimize monthly loses. 

-Petey


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not a business unless you make money or see money coming to you in the future. The admin pour in money for 2 years now? With no return, and I doubt they plan to get their credit line ready to buy a RR or Bentley due to the site, so it's not a business. I think and it's understandable that they are trying to minimize monthly loses.
> ...


I understand their afford perfectly. I want help too. I will support basketballboards with my money. I will send e-mail with request for more information’s about the “PayPal” payment option tonight from my home. But it is hard to understand for me, how come our forum struggles to find sponsors. Chicago Bulls forum is very popular. It must be good bait for sponsors from Chicago land…or not? Anyway, DaBullz presence is crucial for future growth of the forum. His opinions are very valuable, more important DaBullz is a legend here. He is “our” franchise player if someone wants to use basketball analogy and you are not cutting off your franchise players.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> I understand their afford perfectly. I want help too. I will support basketballboards with my money. I will send e-mail with request for more information’s about the “PayPal” payment option tonight from my home. But it is hard to understand for me, how come our forum struggles to find sponsors. Chicago Bulls forum is very popular. It must be good bait for sponsors from Chicago land…or not? Anyway, DaBullz presence is crucial for future growth of the forum. His opinions are very valuable, more important DaBullz is a legend here. He is “our” franchise player if someone wants to use basketball analogy and you are not cutting off your franchise players.


From another supporting member, thank you, thank you, thank you. Believe me, this is a very, very effective way of supporting both the site and DaBullz.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> I understand their afford perfectly. I want help too. I will support basketballboards with my money. I will send e-mail with request for more information’s about the “PayPal” payment option tonight from my home. But it is hard to understand for me, how come our forum struggles to find sponsors. Chicago Bulls forum is very popular. It must be good bait for sponsors from Chicago land…or not? Anyway, DaBullz presence is crucial for future growth of the forum. His opinions are very valuable, more important DaBullz is a legend here. He is “our” franchise player if someone wants to use basketball analogy and you are not cutting off your franchise players.


Everyone tries their best, if you are able to help by finding a sponsor, I'm sure the admins will appreciate it.

-Petey


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Sounds like the situation is progressing which is fantastic IMO.

Dabullz may "just" be a poster, but he is one of a half dozen or so posters on this site that make it worth reading even when the Bulls are not your favorite team.

I would empolre all parties involved to work diligently towards a resolution.

On a side note,,,

I do find it somewhat frustrating to see certain posters criticizing the Admins for protecting a sponsor when they themselves have no even shelled out a measly 10 buck to become a supporting member.

Perhaps if you had actually contributed to the site you might be in a position to voice your complaints but until then you're just a free loader complaining about the accommodations..

No offense,,

(smile)


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand their afford perfectly. I want help too. I will support basketballboards with my money. I will send e-mail with request for more information’s about the “PayPal” payment option tonight from my home. *But it is hard to understand for me, how come our forum struggles to find sponsors. *Chicago Bulls forum is very popular. It must be good bait for sponsors from Chicago land…or not? Anyway, DaBullz presence is crucial for future growth of the forum. His opinions are very valuable, more important DaBullz is a legend here. He is “our” franchise player if someone wants to use basketball analogy and you are not cutting off your franchise players.


Whatever the reasons are, this much is certain... if conduct like DaBullz' were allowed, it would be _even harder_ to attract sponsors. 

No-one questions DaBullz' value as a poster, but he made a foolish decision, and certainly knew what the consequences would be. To proclaim DaBullz as "innocent" is to insult the integrity and the competence of this site's hard-working and very responsible Admins and Moderators. 

Also, it is admirable that you are speaking with your wallet! :greatjob:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

*A rant, if you will.*

As a defense from Potatoe because even though I hadn't posted anything yet even though I have an opinion, I've never really gotten any sense of urgency coming here. The site is hardly ever down. The boards are always fast. I'm never really pestered for money. I've never seen any sort of financial report on any board (maybe I don't look in the right places?)

I'm kind of used to seeing that when a few individuals are forced to carry the financial burden of a community. A few sites I went to used to have monthly donations, and they would put up costs for that month to show a net gain/loss. It kept you aware of how they were doing month by month. When donations + sponsorship money was greater than costs, they said so and I kept my money to myself. When donations + sponsorship was less than cost, they'd say so and I'd chip in my $5, as did almost everyone else.

I find this place extremely enjoyable, extremely informative, and I genuinely like the community. Due to personal morals, I don't like the thought of anyone profiting from a community... it seems wrong on so many levels. If people come to this forum solely to read what I post, why should BBB.netOwner profit because of it? It seems like pretty much every job here is on a volunteer basis, so I think it'd be ridiculous for anyone to profit.

So, based on my own assumption that this site was doing fine financially on its own, and my personal belief that nobody should ever profit from a community such as this... I never bought a supporting membership.

From this thread, I see that my assumptions were far, far from the truth. In fact, this to me looks like disagreement with a contest sponsored by a benefactor of this site cost not only a board member his right to post, but also the community a valid member. That's deplorable to me, and once again I have to make assumptions because I was not allowed to see DaBullz's posts. Nor will I know what he thought was wrong with the contest... something that seems harmless to me. Why would disagreeing with the rules of a contest, even if it is provided by one of the community's sponsors, be worthy of a ban from the boards? There must have been something more done and said, but alas, I'll never know.

Anyways, to finish up here, I don't want to see this community shackled by a sponsor due to financial reasons. I'd love for this to be an open forum where the only guiding principle is complete respect for your fellow poster on a personal level and nothing more. I don't want it to be a halfway open forum... you can express your opinion, but don't criticize the way the staff does something or a sponsor for whatever reason.

I sent an e-mail regarding my supporting membership. I'll gladly pay the $9.95. I think a lot more people will after reading this thread (*robert60446 * as an example.) But just because we didn't have a supporting membership prior to this incident doesn't mean that are opinions aren't worth anything. And on top of that, I'd really like it to be that the community supported the community if having a sponsor shackles the discussion on the board.

So if you aren't a supporting member yet, think about joining up. Maybe it'll make this board even better, maybe it'll stay the same. But at least you did something and really supported your opinion.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

When I graduate this spring and land a real job, I'll donate to the site for sure.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks airety and VincentVega! Thanks!


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: A rant, if you will.*



> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> So, based on my own assumption that this site was doing fine financially on its own, and my personal belief that nobody should ever profit from a community such as this... I never bought a supporting membership.


Airety, you are 100% right. It never crossed my mind, that BBB could be in struggle to survive financial problems. It is not a shame to ask for help. I would apply for my “supporting” membership long time ago. Dear administrators and moderators, talk to us! Talk is cheap and good. I’m shocked that we need such a dramatic events like DaBullz “dismissal” to learn the truth about BBB financial condition.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Whoa -- hold up. You are reading way too much into this "financial condition" stuff.

All we've said is this place costs money to run, which is part of the reasons we have sponsors (and supporting members). 

We won't let anyone interfere with our sponsors because we greatly appreciate their business.

That's it.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: A rant, if you will.*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> Airety, you are 100% right. It never crossed my mind, that BBB could be in struggle to survive financial problems. It is not a shame to ask for help. I would apply for my “supporting” membership long time ago. Dear administrators and moderators, talk to us! Talk is cheap and good. I’m shocked that we need such a dramatic events like DaBullz “dismissal” to learn the truth about BBB financial condition.


You are greatly oversimplifying things here my friend.

Its not DaBullz versus keeping sponsors. Its a moderator's (DaBullz) actions in light of what is expected of him as a moderator and following the guidelines of the site as a poster. Sure there are fiscal concerns of the site, but for everyone's best interest those are kept to the Admins and Admins only. And you know what? I have no problem with that.

There have been public flameouts before, and there will probably be more in the future. Someone (of specific title) doesn't get what they want... so they decide to air out all their frustrations on the board rather than via PM. All the while, one of the few credos that Mods/CommMods/Admins adhere by is that this type of discussion is that of PM and private discussion. DaBullz obviously violated that credo.

As a former CommMod whose been at this site for a long time, I can testify that there is a sh*tload of time, work, and money that the site Admins put into this site. And you know what? About 95% of that gets unnoticed, which is a credit to them. I hope this whole situation gets resolved quickly, but I respect the Admins rights to deal with their site and users in a way they see fit. Its worked so far, this is the best basketball board anywhere.

Peace. 
SD


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I may be speaking out of turn, because I was not able to read any of the original posts in question, but I gather from what is being said that *DaBullz!* did not have a problem with Carson's, but rather with the management of the contest. Talk of "a sponsor shackling our boards" is a little unfair to our generous rib donors.

In *TB#1's!* defense, I think he didn't want the Carson's folks to feel attacked. 

It was the admin's decisions about how to run the contest, though, and not the contest itself which upset *DaBullz!*, right?

I'm not arguing for any party, but just trying to clear Carson's in an argument that is not of their making.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

This thread is very interesting in its own way. Somehow DaBullz has become the poster child for the BBB Year-end Fund Drive.

Pretty ironic.

I encourage everyone who can afford $10/year to kick in, but I can also appreciate the need for sponsors who have a little deeper pockets. It's not an either/or thing. I'm sure that none of the sponsors give a dang about our views on the team, its players or management, so if we stick to the purpose of the forum, everything should be fine.

As for DaBullz, I hope he comes back. He's one of a number of knowledgable posters here and he'd be missed. Howevber, if things can't be worked out, this board is fortunate to have many other insightful posters who can pick up the slack.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: A rant, if you will.*



> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> There have been public flameouts before, and there will probably be more in the future. Someone (of specific title) doesn't get what they want... so they decide to air out all their frustrations on the board rather than via PM. All the while, one of the few credos that Mods/CommMods/Admins adhere by is that this type of discussion is that of PM and private discussion. DaBullz obviously violated that credo.
> SD


Superdave, I don’t know what DaBullz did. What kind of violation we are talking about. But DaBullz is not an “average” poster. He is a 5 stars poster with good sense and great basketball knowledge. If he is guilty of something then he needs to be punished. True. But you are not “erasing” people like DaBullz from the forum. There are other ways to punish (24 hrs suspension, etc.).


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> I may be speaking out of turn, because I was not able to read any of the original posts in question, but I gather from what is being said that *DaBullz!* did not have a problem with Carson's, but rather with the management of the contest. Talk of "a sponsor shackling our boards" is a little unfair to our generous rib donors.


That's what I was wondering too. Was his problem with the rules of the contest or the actual sponsor? There's a huge difference, in my opinion. There seemed to be a lot of uncertainty regarding the rules for the contest, so I certainly understand if he had a problem with the rules.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I don't think someone from Carson's is sitting around going "Heathens! How dare they discuss our ribs negatively!"

Sorry if it seemed that way.

I'm not going to really comment on this anymore. I don't know enough, and it doesn't look like I will ever know enough. 

I'm sure this site isn't in danger of closing anytime TB#1, but I had no idea that someone had to shell out a significant amount of cash to keep BBB.net running. That's what I was getting at.

Ok, I'm done here. Back to debating Kirk Hinrich vs Jamal Crawford for the one millionth time 

(P.S. 500 posts, yo!)


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> I don't think someone from Carson's is sitting around going "Heathens! How dare they discuss our ribs negatively!"


:laugh: that seriously made me laugh... lol


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone ever had their pork chops?

I have a friend that swears by them. I've tried to get them, but everytime I go into the restaurant I end up with ribs.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz is a good guy, and we need make him return !

I will trade Eddy and Erob for DaBullz without any hesitation !

DaBullz need to be paid by Chicago Bulls, just for keeping us happy !



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> I may be speaking out of turn, because I was not able to read any of the original posts in question, but I gather from what is being said that *DaBullz!* did not have a problem with Carson's, but rather with the management of the contest. Talk of "a sponsor shackling our boards" is a little unfair to our generous rib donors.
> 
> In *TB#1's!* defense, I think he didn't want the Carson's folks to feel attacked.
> ...


the rules were in question and not Carsons. 

The contest is Carson's idea from the get go. Their suggestion. Very nice of them to do that for our community. It was Carson's way to run the contest as it should have been. They wanted, guess the number of wins the bulls get in a month. We made the tie breakers upon their approval. We are only a venue. 

TB#1 is right. We are not in financial straits, period, but we do pay for a lot of the site ourselves. SM are not as many as people think. We do get advertisers, but as you can see they come and go. Mostly go because most posters don't visit their site. But that is not your worry! We do so because we want to. 

We don't make money. Anyone that knows what it costs per month to maintain a site like this will know where I am coming from. 

We have plans to be here a long, long time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If it's a sponsor's rule and if that's how they want it we should stand by it. I think the adage of beggers can't be choosers applies here. No one's arm is being twisted to play the game, It's free and fun and I'm grateful for this contest. And the pork chops *ARE* good.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I, also, would trade Chris Jeffries and the rights to Mario Austin for DaBullz.

In all seriousness, it's good to see so much support on both sides of the coin.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I noticed his status is no longer listed as banned. What's up?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, I saw him online yesterday, but I don't think he posted.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I noticed his status is no longer listed as banned. What's up?


Thanks to some very hard work from NCBullsFan I believe he have things worked out and we've returned DaBullz to his former position of glory.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Awesome, I hope he comes back and does the play-by-play for tonight's game. If he does we should all stand up in front of our computers and cheer the way fans in the United Center would stand and cheer if Ray Clay came back and did the play-by-play for Bulls home games.

Maybe DaBullz IS Ray Clay.


----------

